# Third Pfizer jab likely



## mellowyellow (Apr 15, 2021)

People may need a third Pfizer jab after being fully vaccinated, the CEO of the company has said. (Edwina Pickles)

The CEO of Pfizer says people will likely need a third dose of the company's vaccine within a year of being fully vaccinated.

"The likely scenario is there be a likely need for a third dose, somewhere between six and 12 months," Albert Bourla said. "And from there, there will be an annual vaccination.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 15, 2021)

Another prime example of those at the top not having a clue... just winging it.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 15, 2021)

Third Pfizer jab likely​...and a fourth, and a fifth, and ...

This is turning into a real "goose that laid a golden egg" scenario.  It will be interesting to see how long these companies can milk it.

Both my wife and I got our shots.  Hers was the two-timing Pfizer and mine was the one shot Johnson and Johnson.  But the patterns now are becoming very visible as this whole thing goes on and on through endless cycles of mutations, lock downs, suggestions that things will "open up" real soon now, and then back to lock down with yet another mutation sweeping the land.

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 15, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Third Pfizer jab likely​...and a fourth, and a fifth, and ...
> 
> *This is turning into a real "goose that laid a golden egg" scenario.  It will be interesting to see how long these companies can milk it.*
> 
> ...


My thought, too, Tony, but most of all I can't help but think of how many people who bought into getting vaccinated, may have otherwise shied away from such a vaccination had they know it was going to be ongoing... as in a yearly thing. 

My bet is a good number.


----------



## Jules (Apr 15, 2021)

If the vaccine proves effective, I have no issues with having a yearly jab.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2021)

If necessary, I would accept one every six months. I like being alive.


----------



## win231 (Apr 15, 2021)

Just think how much protection we'd have with a daily shot!


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> My thought, too, Tony, but most of all I can't help but think of how many people who bought into getting vaccinated, may have otherwise shied away from such a vaccination had they know it was going to be ongoing... as in a yearly thing.
> 
> My bet is a good number.


My wife and I got our shots and have been wondering all along how long these are supposed to be good for.  Nobody knows since we are all learning together. 

Tony


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 16, 2021)

No surprise in this, we get a new and updated flu shot every year, so long as it stays around the same will likely be true of the covid virus.  Viruses mutate and change, and immunity fades.  I think it will likely be put into the annual flu shot vaccine at some point.  

I have had my two Pfizers, and will gladly have another when I can get it.  Vaccines are better than getting sick.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 16, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> No surprise in this, we get a new and updated flu shot every year, so long as it stays around the same will likely be true of the covid virus.  Viruses mutate and change, and immunity fades.  I think it will likely be put into the annual flu shot vaccine at some point.
> 
> I have had my two Pfizers, and will gladly have another when I can get it.  Vaccines are better than getting sick.


Welcome, Alligatorob!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 16, 2021)

I would get a shot every month, or week if necessary to avoid dying by drowning in my own bodily fluids.  Especially if it enables me to travel and get completely back to what is a normal life for me.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 16, 2021)

Would have been very surprised if we "didn't" have to get a yearly shot...hey, its a bad boy "virus", folks.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 16, 2021)

They have been saying this was a possibility for a long time. We have to get yearly flu shots so this really isn't that big of a deal. I will get the 3rd shot if needed. A small jab in the arm is better than Covid.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 16, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> They have been saying this was a possibility for a long time. We have to get yearly flu shots so this really isn't that big of a deal. I will get the 3rd shot if needed. *A small jab in the arm is better than Covid.*


And therein lies the confusion, nobody knows (for certain) if the vaccines actually work or not.

Judging by information coming in like this... my opinion is the vaccines are a waste of time.

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...9-in-michigan-despite-being-vaccinated.59082/


----------



## Liberty (Apr 16, 2021)

No vaccine is 100% perfect.  That's the way it is, but with these vaccines you cut your chances of getting it and getting it bad way way down.
To me, that's well worth getting it.   Period.  We get a flu shot every year so no big deal.  For those that don't choose it, hey, its their choice. Period.

A month ago we were finally able to (after a year) spend the day with "soul" as I call her daughter and granddaughter.  She has RA bad (and a host of other issues) and is the queen of side effects so she wants to get a shot, but is afraid to...it wasn't until we were fully vaccinated that we felt we could all get together in the same house!  That was golden to us.  Now our family from Ohio (Son and DIL) are here, leaving tomorrow after a week for absolute heaven time with them.  Nothing to bitch about, everything to love.  "Don't leave home without it"...lol.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 16, 2021)

Here is a very well written article from The New York Times. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/04/15/well/live/covid-variants-vaccine.html?smid=url-share

Very few people are actually getting break through cases. It explains how effective the vaccines actually are. I didn't know this, but my idea of efficacy  was incorrect.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> And therein lies the confusion, nobody knows (for certain) if the vaccines actually work or not.


I disagree, there is a lot of scientific evidence that the vaccines do work.  And that any associated risk is low.  

Of course we don't know everything yet, we don't know how long they will last or even how well they stop transmission, but we do know they protect people pretty well, in the short term anyway.  The same is true of almost all medical treatments, there are few if any absolute certainties.  However we are all living much longer and healthier lives as a result of all of our less than 100% certain medical care.

Before making up your mind on the vaccine take a look at the more reliable scientific and medical evidence.  Try not to pay too much attention to rumor, politics, and the non-scientific news (unfortunately that is most of the popular news these days).


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 16, 2021)

Liberty said:


> No vaccine is 100% perfect.  That's the way it is, but with these vaccines you cut your chances of getting it and getting it bad way way down.
> To me, that's well worth getting it.   Period.  We get a flu shot every year so no big deal.  For those that don't choose it, hey, its their choice. Period.
> 
> A month ago we were finally able to (after a year) spend the day with "soul" as I call her daughter and granddaughter.  She has RA bad (and a host of other issues) and is the queen of side effects so she wants to get a shot, but is afraid to...it wasn't until we were fully vaccinated that we felt we could all get together in the same house!  That was golden to us.  Now our family from Ohio (Son and DIL) are here, leaving tomorrow after a week for absolute heaven time with them.  Nothing to bitch about, everything to love.  "Don't leave home without it"...lol.


Feels great, doesn't it?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 16, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I disagree, there is a lot of scientific evidence that the vaccines do work.  And that any associated risk is low.
> 
> Of course we don't know everything yet, we don't know how long they will last or even how well they stop transmission, but we do know they protect people pretty well, in the short term anyway.  The same is true of almost all medical treatments, there are few if any absolute certainties.  However we are all living much longer and healthier lives as a result of all of our less than 100% certain medical care.
> 
> Before making up your mind on the vaccine take a look at the more reliable scientific and medical evidence.  Try not to pay too much attention to rumor, politics, and the non-scientific news (unfortunately that is most of the popular news these days).


All I'm seeing and hearing is a whole lot of hocus-pocus.


----------



## chic (Apr 16, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Third Pfizer jab likely​...and a fourth, and a fifth, and ...
> 
> This is turning into a real "goose that laid a golden egg" scenario.  It will be interesting to see how long these companies can milk it.
> 
> ...


You're beginning to see that this was the plan all along? If only everybody would see.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 16, 2021)

I dont really care who gets the vaccine. Do what you think is best. I do not mind getting the vaccine yearly and I don't mind companies making money...capitalism.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 16, 2021)

There is also a considerable amount of money to be made re the sick and dying. I prefer the vaccine scenario to the current alternative.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

I get a tetanus booster every ten years, had some other boosters (can't remember which) shortly before my grandchildren were born, and get a flu shot every year.  If this needs to be added to the list, so be it.  

My dog has gotten a slew of vaccinations despite the supreme unlikelihood that he'd ever encounter rabies, distemper or any of the other nasties out there.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2021)

What is so terrible about getting a yearly jab if necessary, to prevent you from getting a gruesome, often fatal disease?

Yesterday I went for a haircut, and my hairdresser told me a horrific story about what her family is going through. They all got Covid, and she said they were "very sick" from it. They apparently caught it from her parents, or in-laws.  Her two kids caught it also.

Her 11-year-old daughter got that syndrome that kids sometimes get from having this virus, and it developed into pneumonia, which she still has. She was hospitalized for a while, but is back home now, still sick. The poor woman was trying to work, but kept getting phone calls from home about the daughter, communications with her doctor, etc. (Her dad was looking after her).

Compared with that kind of nightmare, why all the whining about receiving an ordinary, painless shot once a year, if that's what it takes?  Yes, it's a nuisance, but no more than a flu shot. "Vaccines are a waste of time" is an incredibly ignorant statement. The vaccines, imperfect as they are, have cut down tremendously on this awful disease.  But it's a free country, as is Canada, and if people want to take such a chance with their lives and the lives of their loved ones, they are free to do so.

I am so glad that I, and virtually everyone I know (in real life, not over social media) has had both shots by now, or is scheduled for the second one. What a relief!  And if it will take a third "jab," so what?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I am so glad that I, and virtually everyone I know (in real life, not over social media) has had both shots by now, or is scheduled for the second one. What a relief! And if it will take a third "jab," so what?


Same here.  All my family and friends have either started, completed or are now eligible for and intend to immediately get the vaccines. My 16 year old grand niece just had her first shot and her siblings will get theirs when they're able.  

No serious vaccine side-effects for any in my group of family or friends, but everyone in my circles either lost someone to Covid or had the terrifying experience of a loved one being hospitalized in an ICU because of it.


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 16, 2021)

Let's take a step back, think, and then look again at the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines.  Some things to note:

Both use a new vaccine technique called messenger RNA (i.e., mRNA).  It's a whole new type of vaccine with very little history.  In a way, those who're taking it are guinea pigs.
The overall potency and longer term efficacy of mRNA vaccines are, as yet, unknown.
Most of what is known about mRNA vaccines comes from cancer, not covid/influenze, research.
mRNA vaccines are easier and quicker to produce.
The J&J vaccine uses well-understood development methods, doesn't require special storage but is less easy to manufacture. It is not out of the question to think that the mRNA approach is being "green lighted" due to its development speed and other related factors (e.g., cost/profit)


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 16, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Same here.  All my family and friends have either started, completed or are now eligible for and intend to immediately get the vaccines. My 16 year old grand niece just had her first shot and her siblings will get theirs when they're able.
> 
> No serious vaccine side-effects for any in my group of family or friends, but everyone in my circles either lost someone to Covid or had the terrifying experience of a loved one being hospitalized in an ICU because of it.


My friends and the majority of my relatives have been vaccinated or in the process of getting vaccinated. No serious side effects but I have known several friends who had Covid (all in the wave that started around Christmas). One friend almost died. All of them were very sick.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 16, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Let's take a step back, think, and then look again at the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines.  Some things to note:
> 
> Both use a new vaccine technique called messenger RNA (i.e., mRNA).  It's a whole new type of vaccine with very little history.  In a way, those who're taking it are guinea pigs.
> The overall potency and longer term efficacy of mRNA vaccines are, as yet, unknown.
> ...


I took what was being offered, however I understand very well why some people feel more comfortable with the J&J vaccine.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 16, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> I took what was being offered, however I understand very well why some people feel more comfortable with the J&J vaccine.


At least in our area, we got what we got.  There wasn't a choice.  I got the J & J, but my wife got the Pfizer.  She had no side effects, but I got sick for a day or so (just cycling chills and fever overnight).

Tony


----------



## chic (Apr 16, 2021)

Many of my family members and friends have taken the vaccine without problems but all have reported feeling lousy like with a flu. Nobody died yet. So far. 

I'm still sitting this out.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 16, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> At least in our area, we got what we got.  There wasn't a choice.  I got the J & J, but my wife got the Pfizer.  She had no side effects, but I got sick for a day or so (just cycling chills and fever overnight).
> 
> Tony


Both my husband and I got the Moderna vaccine. No major side effects.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> Both my husband and I got the Moderna vaccine. No major side effects.


Ditto


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 16, 2021)

Wife got the moderna and was sick for over a week.  I got the J&J with no side effects, not even a sore arm.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 16, 2021)

I was hoping for the J&J in some ways, liked the idea of one shot.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> I was hoping for the J&J in some ways, liked the idea of one shot.


I was just happy to get vaccinated.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 16, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I was just happy to get vaccinated.


I'm happy for you, but let's turn the table around a little on this and stand it on it's edge for a moment.

Say you suffered life-altering consequences from the jab, would you still feel content that you made the right choice in getting the vaccination?

In other words, would it have still have been a good solid gamble for you?


----------



## win231 (Apr 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm happy for you, but let's turn the table around a little on this and stand it on it's edge for a moment.
> 
> Say you suffered life-altering consequences from the jab, would you still feel content that you made the right choice in getting the vaccination?
> 
> In other words, would it have still have been a good solid gamble for you?


Often times, when people make a decision that turns out bad, they'll find a way to defend it anyway.  They don't want to admit that it was a bad decision.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> Often times, when people make a decision that turns out bad, they'll find a way to defend it anyway.  They don't want to admit that it was a bad decision.


That's exactly where my curiosity lies, Win.

I know in speaking for myself, I would be bitter and angry at myself for buying into all of the hype surrounding it's benefits over any potential health risks.


----------



## win231 (Apr 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's exactly where my curiosity lies, Win.
> 
> I know in speaking for myself, I would be bitter and angry at myself for buying into all of the hype surrounding it's benefits over any potential health risks.


Yes, we're_ "Thinking Ahead"_ types.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 16, 2021)

Same can be said about NOT getting the vaccine.  Everyone is making a decision.  If I didn't get the vaccine and then got Covid, I would be bitter about not getting the shot.  If I got the vaccine and had serious side effects, of course I would not be  filled with joy. I made my decision, you make yours. It's all good, man


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

No gamble lost is ever a happy event.  That doesn't change the fact that the odds were massively in my favor to survive the vaccines with little to no negative effects, which I took into consideration before getting the vaccine. 

You may not know anyone who died or became extraordinarily ill from Covid. I do. I got sick with it in December, and trust me, it was no laughing party. I was on meds for 10 weeks because of the lung issues it caused.

There are plenty of people on SF who wound up hospitalized from Covid and/or stated that they thought they were going to die from it.  We also lost members over the past year.  Were any from Covid?  Hard to say, but the age group suggests it's surely possible.  

If you don't want the vaccine, don't get it. As long as you're not standing next to me, unmasked, I don't really care.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, we're_ "Thinking Ahead"_ types.


Don't break your arm from all that back-patting, Win.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 16, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I was just happy to get vaccinated.


Me too.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 16, 2021)

I really don't care if you get the shot. This thread is about giving information about getting a booster. Won't matter to you.


----------



## win231 (Apr 16, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Don't break your arm from all that back-patting, Win.


The ones who are "Back Patting" are the individuals who consider themselves "Heroes" because they think they protected others by getting the vaccine.  And, the ultimate fools are those who think others who don't get the vaccine are "selfish" or "inconsiderate."  Although you can't accept it, it's an individual decision & there is no right or wrong.


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 16, 2021)

We can all certainly do without all the virtue signaling, back patting, name-calling, denigration and other juvenile responses and just take responsibility for what we do or don't do without projecting or judging others.


----------



## win231 (Apr 16, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> We can all certainly do without all the virtue signaling, back patting, name-calling, denigration and other juvenile responses and just take responsibility for what we do or don't do without projecting or judging others.


Agree 100%.  And why do the juvenile responses come from those who choose to get the vaccine?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 16, 2021)

StarSong said:


> No gamble lost is ever a happy event.  That doesn't change the fact that the odds were massively in my favor to survive the vaccines with little to no negative effects, which I took into consideration before getting the vaccine.
> 
> *You may not know anyone who died or became extraordinarily ill from Covid. I do.* I got sick with it in December, and trust me, it was no laughing party. I was on meds for 10 weeks because of the lung issues it caused.
> 
> ...


Right you are, I do not know of anyone as of yet who has succumbed to being infected with the Covid-19 virus, however, I knew a woman that received a flu shot 3 years ago, who at the time was in perfect health, she was fit, able, and beautiful.

Two days after she received the vaccination for the flu, she fell ill, then became deathly ill, then over the course of a few weeks, ended up in a wheelchair, because she could no longer walk, the vaccine disabled her entirely.

Her condition further deteriorated over the following two years, and she just passed away two months ago.

I'll bet if there was a way for us to ask her about her experience with getting the flu vaccine, she wouldn't have a single positive thing to say about it, and in addition to, my guess is she wouldn't be going around telling everyone how great the flu vaccine is and that everyone should get one.

By the way the woman was only 53 years old.


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Right you are, I do not know of anyone as of yet who has succumbed to being infected with the Covid-19 virus, however, I knew a woman that received a flu shot 3 years ago, who at the time was in perfect health, she was fit, able, and beautiful.
> 
> Two days after she received the vaccination for the flu, she fell ill, then became deathly ill, then over the course of a few weeks, ended up in a wheelchair, because she could no longer walk, the vaccine disabled her entirely.
> 
> ...


Interesting.  I had never had the flu until some years back when I got deathly ill immediately after getting a flu shot.  Up until then, I'd never had a flu shot but let myself be cajoled/badgered into getting one that year.  Having seen a number of people become ill after getting the mRNA vaccine, I chose to wait until the J&J was available.


----------



## chic (Apr 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Right you are, I do not know of anyone as of yet who has succumbed to being infected with the Covid-19 virus, however, I knew a woman that received a flu shot 3 years ago, who at the time was in perfect health, she was fit, able, and beautiful.
> 
> Two days after she received the vaccination for the flu, she fell ill, then became deathly ill, then over the course of a few weeks, ended up in a wheelchair, because she could no longer walk, the vaccine disabled her entirely.
> 
> ...


OMG That's horrible!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 16, 2021)

chic said:


> OMG That's horrible!


It truly is.

She had so much living left to do... children... dreams... goals. All gone.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm right and your are wrong, dammit!     






Tony


----------



## Ladybj (Apr 16, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> They have been saying this was a possibility for a long time. We have to get yearly flu shots so this really isn't that big of a deal. I will get the 3rd shot if needed. A small jab in the arm is better than Covid.


I have not had a flu shot in over 30 years and thus far, have not had the flu. Some get the flu shot, not all have to nor get the flu shot.


----------



## Ladybj (Apr 16, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Interesting.  I had never had the flu until some years back when I got deathly ill immediately after getting a flu shot.  Up until then, I'd never had a flu shot but let myself be cajoled/badgered into getting one that year.  Having seen a number of people become ill after getting the mRNA vaccine, I chose to wait until the J&J was available.


I was one of those people that became VERY ill after getting the flu shot over 30 years ago and vowed never to take it again.  My hubby takes it every year and has not had any problems. Each of our bodies reacts differently to meds and vaccines.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> The ones who are "Back Patting" are the individuals who consider themselves "Heroes" because they think they protected others by getting the vaccine.  And, the ultimate fools are those who think others who don't get the vaccine are "selfish" or "inconsiderate."  Although you can't accept it, it's an individual decision & there is no right or wrong.





Ladybj said:


> I have not had a flu shot in over 30 years and thus far, have not had the flu. Some get the flu shot, not all have to nor get the flu shot.


Lucky you. I had the flu in the 90s so bad that I thought I would die.  That was before getting the flu shot every year. I get the flu shot now every year. I might die from the flu shot but that's the chance I take.  I don't care if you get the flu shot or not. I don't care if you get the Covid shot. It's all good, man.


----------



## Chet (Apr 16, 2021)

We were led to believe that the goal was to get to herd immunity and we would  be in the clear, so are more shots necessary to achieve it, or will the shots be never ending? Some money is being made for sure.


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2021)

I heard on a news blurb that *yearly* vaccinations may be needed for COVID.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 16, 2021)

Chet said:


> We were led to believe that the goal was to get to herd immunity and we would  be in the clear, so are more shots necessary to achieve it, or will the shots be never ending? Some money is being made for sure.


Isn't capitalism great?


----------



## JonDouglas (Apr 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> I heard on a news blurb that *yearly* vaccinations may be needed for COVID.


This isn't really something new.  They used to suggest yearly shots for the more "normal" flue.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 16, 2021)

Chet said:


> We were led to believe that the goal was to get to herd immunity and we would  be in the clear, so are more shots necessary to achieve it, or will the shots be never ending? Some money is being made for sure.


I believe if we can get to herd immunity, Covid will have so few people to infect that it will not be a problem. I think we will get to herd immunity but it will take a long time. It isn't  just the people in one country that we have to be concerned with. As you know, the world is very connected nowadays. Herd immunity can be achieved by getting the disease or the vaccine.  We are nowhere near the percentage that is needed for this.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 16, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> This isn't really something new.  They used to suggest yearly shots for the more "normal" flue.


Used to? They still do.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm happy for you, but let's turn the table around a little on this and stand it on it's edge for a moment.
> 
> Say you suffered life-altering consequences from the jab, would you still feel content that you made the right choice in getting the vaccination?
> 
> In other words, would it have still have been a good solid gamble for you?


Yes


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> Agree 100%.  And why do the juvenile responses come from those who choose to get the vaccine?


So @win231 you did get the vaccine?


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> So @win231 you did get the vaccine?


Aneeda, I love you.


----------



## win231 (Apr 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> So @win231 you did get the vaccine?


Just to make sure I'm protected, I went to 10 vaccination sites & got a vaccine at each one.  And, it was a very busy day because
on the way home, I stopped at several medical centers & had:
Bone Density Scan
Prostate Biopsy
CAT Scan
Chest X-Ray
Colonoscopy
Electrocardiogram
Angiogram
Endoscopy
Endometrial Biopsy


----------



## chic (Apr 16, 2021)

Chet said:


> We were led to believe that the goal was to get to herd immunity and we would  be in the clear, so are more shots necessary to achieve it, or will the shots be never ending? Some money is being made for sure.


Invest in masks and vaccines.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> Just to make sure I'm protected, I went to 10 vaccination sites & got a vaccine at each one.  And, it was a very busy day because
> on the way home, I stopped at several medical centers & had:
> Bone Density Scan
> Prostate Biopsy
> ...


And yet you forgot your flu shot


----------



## MrPants (Apr 16, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I'm right and your are wrong, dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

you guys are just never gonna stop this foolishness. what's the point in all this bickering anyway? seriously? it's stupid.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 17, 2021)

Jules said:


> If the vaccine proves effective, I have no issues with having a yearly jab.


I don't either!  Most of the vaccines we get require a booster at intervals.  What's the big deal about having to go get a third shot?  Beats the hell out of a ventilator.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 17, 2021)

debodun said:


> I heard on a news blurb that *yearly* vaccinations may be needed for COVID.


Fine with me!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> Just to make sure I'm protected, I went to 10 vaccination sites & got a vaccine at each one.  And, it was a very busy day because
> on the way home, I stopped at several medical centers & had:
> Bone Density Scan
> Prostate Biopsy
> ...


Win, if you got an endometrial biopsy, I'll eat my hat.  The endometrium is the inner lining of the uterus.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 17, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Win, if you got an endometrial biopsy, I'll eat my hat.  The endometrium is the inner lining of the uterus.


Well, we all have been wondering if


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2021)

Well, maybe he needed it after he gave birth.


----------



## win231 (Apr 17, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Win, if you got an endometrial biopsy, I'll eat my hat.  The endometrium is the inner lining of the uterus.


LOL.  I shoulda looked that one up before listing it.   I sincerely doubt I have a uterus.  

And, while looking it up, I learned that I also don't ovalate, either.


----------



## MrPants (Apr 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> LOL.  I shoulda looked that one up before listing it.   I sincerely doubt I have a uterus.
> 
> And, while looking it up, I learned that I also don't ovalate, either.


Well then ..... there goes any hope of having a baby


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Well then ..... there goes any hope of having a baby


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2021)

Win, nobody else on earth ovalates. But some of us do ovulate.


----------



## win231 (Apr 17, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Win, nobody else on earth ovalates. But some of us do ovulate.


I must have been craving sweets again & thought of "Ovaltine."


----------



## Ladybj (Apr 27, 2021)

debodun said:


> I heard on a news blurb that *yearly* vaccinations may be needed for COVID.


I would not doubt it at all.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2021)

So what?  We get yearly vaccinations to prevent flu. If that's what it takes, that's what it takes.


----------



## Ladybj (Apr 27, 2021)

Sunny said:


> So what?  We get yearly vaccinations to prevent flu. If that's what it takes, that's what it takes.


I am sure you are speaking in general because I do not get the flu shot.  However, I agree..so what as long as it helps.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 27, 2021)

If a third Pfizer jab is likely, I'm all for it.  I'd rather be safe than sorry.  (Just my opinion!)​


----------

